# UC Berkley Milo Protests Turn Into Riot. Speech Cancelled $100K In Damage



## WhatInThe (Feb 3, 2017)

A controversial openly gay conservative speaker Milo Yiannopoulos's appearance had to be cancelled after protests turned into riots. Many are blaming group of 150 masked agitators, not the students for the violence. 

http://www.cnn.com/2017/02/01/us/milo-yiannopoulos-berkeley/index.html

Police response to riots questioned. Not considered aggressive enough.

http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/loca...d-Response-to-Violent-Protests-412645393.html


----------



## Debby (Feb 4, 2017)

I guess the concept of free speech has disappeared on college and university campuses.  Didn't the same thing happen at a Canadian university a few years ago?

I did notice Black Lives Matter signs being carried so I guess George Soros is still trying to cause trouble although interestingly, Russia has a warrant out for his arrest should he ever set foot in Russia and I believe Hungary is trying to de-Soroize that country.


----------



## Ray (Feb 4, 2017)

It is interesting how the left accuses President Trump of not being open and a homophobe while rioting and destroying property in order to stop the free speed rights of a gay man. When people carry clubs, molotov cocktails and bricks while wearing their Guy Fawkes masks and bandanas to an "event", this is not a spontaneous expressing of disapproval. This is an organized, political happening.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 4, 2017)

Ray said:


> It is interesting how the left accuses President Trump of not being open and a homophobe while rioting and destroying property in order to stop the free speed rights of a gay man. When people carry clubs, molotov cocktails and bricks while wearing their Guy Fawkes masks and bandanas to an "event", this is not a spontaneous expressing of disapproval. This is an organized, political happening.



The Democrats recently kicked out a speaker Vincent Tolliver from an event because he questioned leading DNC Chair candidate Keith Ellison's Islamic faith and their stance on homosexuality. They're trying to spin/portray it as Islamophobia rather than homophobia. 

https://kstreet607.com/2017/02/01/d...-race-for-criticizing-ellisons-islamic-faith/


----------



## Cianna (Feb 4, 2017)

Debby said:


> I guess the concept of free speech has disappeared on college and university campuses.  Didn't the same thing happen at a Canadian university a few years ago?
> 
> I did notice Black Lives Matter signs being carried so I guess George Soros is still trying to cause trouble although interestingly, Russia has a warrant out for his arrest should he ever set foot in Russia and I believe Hungary is trying to de-Soroize that country.


I can't believe thevjypocrisy of the left. While destroying property and attacking others, they somehow think they have morality on their side


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 4, 2017)

Ray said:


> It is interesting how the left accuses President Trump of not being open and a homophobe while rioting and destroying property in order to stop the free speed rights of a gay man. When people carry clubs, molotov cocktails and bricks while wearing their Guy Fawkes masks and bandanas to an "event", this is not a spontaneous expressing of disapproval. This is an organized, political happening.



I agree.  Hypocrisy at its finest!


----------



## Debby (Feb 4, 2017)

I was just reading in Zerohedge that one of the violent and destructive protesters was tracked down by someone who's good at that sort of thing, following his Twitter/FB pages.  A man named Ian Miller who is/was an employee of the university and who was apparently bragging on his Twitter account about giving some person there a 'beat-down'.

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...-employee-cnn-and-young-turks-lookin’-so-dumb

Also, if you do a Google search for the guys name (noted in one of the comments) Ian Dabney Miller, there are a few other sites that go through the information that is on zero hedge but show the guys face instead of the (privacy)drawing.  

The question really is, who was paying those rioters so that they would show up in disguise, and wreck things and discredit not only Trump but also the protesters?  I wonder if we'll hear any follow up to any of this aspect of the story?


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 5, 2017)

Cianna said:


> I can't believe thevjypocrisy of the left. While destroying property and attacking others, they somehow think they have morality on their side


Doesn't sound like they cared about morality but more about violence in this matter.


----------



## Ray (Feb 5, 2017)

I think the radical left has finally come out of the shadows and willingly exposed their intents - the destruction of our Constitution and form of government as we know it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 9, 2017)

*violence rationalized by Berkely students*

Some Berkeley campus newspapers trying to justify the violence.

http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=8757

A Nisa Dang, Berkeley Alum justified the violence & vandalism as a reaction to the "violence" in Milo's speech. Along with the presence of the police who are "violent agents of the state".

An "undocumented" student Juan Pietro said "Violence helped ensure student safety"

Others reaffirmed or condoned the violence as well.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2017)

That's quite unusual to see something like that published about violence.  I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 10, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> That's quite unusual to see something like that published about violence.  I've never seen anything like that before.



Remember the 60s?  Reminds me a little bit of the Black Panthers and other radical groups of the era.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Remember the 60s?  Reminds me a little bit of the Black Panthers and other radical groups of the era.


Actually I don't recall the 60s all that well Butterfly. I have some memory of it but I was a child.  I do remember the Black Panthers, though.  I recall the Chicago 7, too, I think that's what they were called.

I meant that it's unusual to see a newspaper printing the point of view of those doing violence.  Usually they will denounce it.


----------



## Debby (Feb 10, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> Some Berkeley campus newspapers trying to justify the violence.
> 
> http://www.campusreform.org/?ID=8757
> 
> ...




So students justifying violence?  Isn't that a little bit bizarre in view of the fact that they are protesting against Milo's 'violence'?  

Actually, I looked at a couple of videos of his talks just to see what the hubbub was about and while he made some obnoxious statements, he also made some good points that bear thinking about.  

Pretty amazing how quickly his right to speak was impeded by people who simply don't agree with his politics.


----------



## Ray (Feb 10, 2017)

This is typical of a few things all too common today.
1. People are taught that hearing anything they disagree with is a physical attack on them.
2. Students are taught that what they think is more important to anyone else's thinking.
3. Hatred for Trump justifies anything.
4. The media fans the flames of hatred and "snowflakeism".


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 10, 2017)

*Alum Will Stop Donations Due to Violence at Berkley Protests*

At least one Berkeley alumni has stopped donating to the college. The creator of the comic strip Dilbert will stop donations due to the violent protests. 

http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Dilbert-creator-ending-donations-to-UC-10912743.php


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 10, 2017)

WhatInThe said:


> At least one Berkeley alumni has stopped donating to the college. The creator of the comic strip Dilbert will stop donations due to the violent protests.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Dilbert-creator-ending-donations-to-UC-10912743.php



Good for him!  There's no justification for this kind of destructive violence, I don't care WHAT this Milo says.


----------



## Debby (Feb 10, 2017)

America has always been such a bastion of Free Speech and to see this going on is just terrible!  The right to speak freely is so important for everyone and I'm amazed that the people who are rioting and shouting down those who don't say things they like, don't see what they are doing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2017)

Debby said:


> America has always been such a bastion of Free Speech and to see this going on is just terrible!  The right to speak freely is so important for everyone and I'm amazed that the people who are rioting and shouting down those who don't say things they like, don't see what they are doing.


I don't think they are representative of regular Americans.


----------



## Debby (Feb 10, 2017)

You're right Ruthanne, but it's still very sad to see isn't it?  Must drive you Americans crazy.

You know, I wonder how they will look back on this period in their lives?  I mean, I know how much I've changed in 30 or 40 years and there are things I regret......will they look back at this and have regrets???


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 10, 2017)

Debby said:


> You're right Ruthanne, but it's still very sad to see isn't it?  Must drive you Americans crazy.
> 
> You know, I wonder how they will look back on this period in their lives?  I mean, I know how much I've changed in 30 or 40 years and there are things I regret......will they look back at this and have regrets???


It is sad to see.  I don't know what's going to come of all of this.  I don't know if they will have regrets, possibly.  I think we all have changed over the past 40 years.


----------



## Ray (Feb 11, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't think they are representative of regular Americans.



Maybe not. But there have been more incidents of such "political action", Secretary DeVos and Rep. Chafffetz as recent examples where there is a certain political element in America that is organizing outside the normal political channels to exert their will.

As an aside, when Mario Savio an earlier organizer of  the "Free Speech Movement" in Berkeley died, an annual memorial lecture event was set up in his honor. Elizabeth Warren has been a speaker and now she is encouraging those who would halt free speech.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 11, 2017)

Ray said:


> Maybe not. But there have been more incidents of such "political action", Secretary DeVos and Rep. Chafffetz as recent examples where there is a certain political element in America that is organizing outside the normal political channels to exert their will.
> 
> As an aside, when Mario Savio an earlier organizer of  the "Free Speech Movement" in Berkeley died, an annual memorial lecture event was set up in his honor. Elizabeth Warren has been a speaker and now she is encouraging those who would halt free speech.




When I was a little kid, I don't know how many times my mother gave me the "sticks and stones may break your bones, but words can never harm you" speech.  That seems have become quite old fashioned now and children apparently are being taught that they have the right to never hear or experience anything that upsets them, and that anything that upsets them must be squashed forthwith.  We have come to expect such strict political correctness that no one must be allowed to say anything that upsets anyone else.  This, to me, is a very scary path and doesn't bode well for our right to free speech and our society as a whole.  

Our society was built on the right to peacefully disagree, not on any alleged right to violently squelch anyone with whom you do not agree.  Perhaps we need to remember the famous quote, wrongly attributed to Voltaire, “I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it.”  I guess that sentiment has become out of fashion, too.


----------



## Ray (Feb 11, 2017)

Butterfly - you are 100% correct. There was a strange situation at one of the campaign debates. There was actually a sign outside the entrance warning that beyond that point one might here "hate speech" and gave a number to call for any needed counseling.


----------



## Lethe200 (Feb 11, 2017)

OK, I live in this area. Please don't ascribe the actions of immature anarchists to those who are peaceably protesting liberals. Protest has a very long history in the U.S.; we were founded on it.

These (few) jerks almost always mask themselves because they get a kick out of destruction, period. We have had many peaceful marches over the last year, for example, over the Black Lives Matter issue - UNTIL the masked anarchists started causing trouble at the end of a march. Exact same tactics: breaking windows, throwing rocks, burning trash cans.

When they are arrested, almost 100% of them DO NOT LIVE in the city in which they are trashing. Some of them were coming from 30-50 miles away. Because of the anarchists' actions, the BLM organizers called off any further marches because there was no way to keep these a$$$$ away.

I can assure you that when you live in a city, even as a student, you realize than vandalizing where you live and work, is stupid. We are liberals, but that does not mean we're idiots.

As for the "drama" at UCB, I happen to agree that Yiannopolous should be allowed to speak. I don't agree with him, but yes he has the right to speak in public. 

Ian Miller, if you look at his posts, is an overprivileged Caucasian jerk. He isn't interested in righting injustices or promoting racial/social equality; he's a "black bloc" timewaster, a student and by no means a permanent resident or homeowner of Berkeley. The UCB police and FBI are already investigating him, and pretty much everyone (yeah, we all voted for Hillary too) hopes he gets the book thrown at him.


----------



## Ray (Feb 11, 2017)

Lethe - with or without the anarchists, were you not suppressing the free speech rights of others at Berkeley? When DeVos was physically blocked from that school, were her rights to free movement in a public area not abridged? When Chaffetz had his town hall meeting shut down by organized "protesters" here his rights to speak and his audience's right to hear not taken away?

O.K. your part of the "revolution" is not smashing windows and hurling molotov cocktails but don't think that you are not creating an environment for them to operate in - and don't think that you are not taking away the rights and freedoms of others.

I have heard some on that side of the "revolution" equating themselves to Rosa Parks and the "freedom riders". Don't kid yourself - an election not going your way is not on a par with segregation.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 11, 2017)

Lethe200 said:


> OK, I live in this area. Please don't ascribe the actions of immature anarchists to those who are peaceably protesting liberals. Protest has a very long history in the U.S.; we were founded on it.
> 
> These (few) jerks almost always mask themselves because they get a kick out of destruction, period. We have had many peaceful marches over the last year, for example, over the Black Lives Matter issue - UNTIL the masked anarchists started causing trouble at the end of a march. Exact same tactics: breaking windows, throwing rocks, burning trash cans.
> 
> ...



This Ian Miller?

https://pjmedia.com/trending/2017/0...nder-investigation-for-participating-in-riot/

Also this Nisa Dang who commented in the Berkeley campus papers has an activist's resume on LinkedIn. A 'political strategist'. Also made an appearance in at least one police protest in Dec 2014 complaining the police threw a grenade near her.

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-berkeley-police-lawsuit-20151124-story.html


----------



## Ray (Feb 12, 2017)

An interesting article in today's paper. It seems that the book "1984" has had a resurgence of sales due to the concern over Trump's suppression of free speech. And yet that concept is being pushed by the same people who disrupted Republican campaign events, continue to disrupt town halls, political "listening sessions", etc., block the SecEd from access to a school, and back to the topic, caused great damage in order to squash the freedom of speech of a speaker at Berkeley. All this with or without the backing of the thugs with bricks and clubs.

I can't help but wonder of those claiming to be merely innocently expressing their political views really do not understand that they are cannon fodder in a major revolutionary movement - and there is more than the traditional partisanship involved.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2017)

Ray said:


> An interesting article in today's paper. It seems that the book "1984" has had a resurgence of sales due to the concern over Trump's suppression of free speech. And yet that concept is being pushed by the same people who disrupted Republican campaign events, continue to disrupt town halls, political "listening sessions", etc., block the SecEd from access to a school, and back to the topic, caused great damage in order to squash the freedom of speech of a speaker at Berkeley. All this with or without the backing of the thugs with bricks and clubs.
> 
> I can't help but wonder of those claiming to be merely innocently expressing their political views really do not understand that they are cannon fodder in a major revolutionary movement - and there is more than the traditional partisanship involved.


The disrupting ones are not representative of all.  The majority are law abiding good citizens.  Generalizing them all into a group of "bad people" does not help.  I don't see a major revolutionary movement.  Seems to be some paranoia about the "radical left".


----------



## Ray (Feb 12, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> The disrupting ones are not representative of all.  The majority are law abiding good citizens.  Generalizing them all into a group of "bad people" does not help.  I don't see a major revolutionary movement.  Seems to be some paranoia about the "radical left".



No, but what you have to understand is that you are giving them cover for their revolution. Every attack on the legitimately elected President, every post about impeachment, every disruption of an event creates the environment they need to do their thing. Every time (such a at Berkeley) the rights of someone is thwarted, we are one step closer. 

Now, the easy (dare I say "lazy") approach is think it's someone else's paranoia. The honest approach is to ask, "What am I enabling, what am I really participating in?".


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 12, 2017)

Ray said:


> No, but what you have to understand is that you are giving them cover for their revolution. Every attack on the legitimately elected President, every post about impeachment, every disruption of an event creates the environment they need to do their thing. Every time (such a at Berkeley) the rights of someone is thwarted, we are one step closer.
> 
> Now, the easy (dare I say "lazy") approach is think it's someone else's paranoia. The honest approach is to ask, "What am I enabling, what am I really participating in?".


Honestly I am not participating in any of it; I am just a spectator.  I still think there is some paranoia about the power of the left in this country.  The paranoia: saying it's an easy approach or lazy but it's more the truth than you may be willing to see.


----------



## Ray (Feb 13, 2017)

Ruthanne said:


> Honestly I am not participating in any of it; I am just a spectator.  I still think there is some paranoia about the power of the left in this country.  The paranoia: saying it's an easy approach or lazy but it's more the truth than you may be willing to see.



The "you" is generic", nothing personal. As to paranoia - when I see mobs in the street, when I see free speech blocked, when I see people physically attacked for their political beliefs - I see Brown Shirts. And when I see people giving them cover I see either extreme naivete or intentional support.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 5, 2017)

*masked anarchists & violence at Berkeley AGAIN*

Again! Approximately 50 masked anarchists showed up at a pro Trump rally in Berkeley that already included anti Trump or counter demonstrators. 10 arrested after fights & violence.

http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Scattered-fist-fights-break-out-at-pro-Trump-10977508.php


----------

